# In Fireworks CS3  "Create Slideshow" keine Schritzeichen



## E10819 (27. Dezember 2009)

In Fireworks CS3 (unter Windows XP Prof) "Create Slideshow" sind in manchen Tabs keine Schriftzeichen sondern nur leere Kästchen zu sehen. Wie kann man das Problem beheben? Gibt es einen Patch?


----------

